# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  RIP Harley

## Sauzo

Took me about a week to post this as this breaks my heart as much as when my dog died as a kid. Harley my beardie developed an aggressive cancer in her back which left her paralyzed in less than a week. The cancer ate through 2 of her vertabrae. I had to make the decision to euthanize her. Imagine a grown man crying in a vet office. I had her since she was a little 6 week old baby so it was one of the hardest decisions i made. My dog had to be euthanized for the same thing when i was a kid, aggressive cancer in his back which left him gimping/dragging the back legs. I personally am done with any kind of 'personable' animals. Dont want to go through or deal with what i am dealing with now. Anyways, rest in peace Harley. You were easily one of the best pets i had along with my dog and i still tear up when i think about it having to leave the vet office and seeing pics.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-21-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-21-2018),_dakski_ (10-21-2018),_Dianne_ (10-21-2018),_hilabeans_ (10-21-2018),MAC1 (10-21-2018),_MissterDog_ (10-21-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-20-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss  :Sad:

----------


## Sonny1318

Yes I can imagine your pain, so sorry for your loss Sauzo.

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Dont have to imagine, been the grown man crying in the vet. Ive made that hard decision too.Sorry to hear. Harley was a family member and a deep loss. Rest In Peace Harley.

----------


## jmcrook

Oh my god dude. So sorry to hear this about Harley. Im sure that was a terrible decision to have to make. You and all your critters, past and present, are in my thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

oh gosh...

Sauzo, i have no words to help...

i dont keep beardies but i know their personalities are incredible and their care so involved.

you're both in my thoughts. 

EDIT: i remember reading a post of yours stating Beardies are quite difficult/meticulous to care for. however you went on to state she was your baby and you'd do anything for her.

Sauzo, you are the ideal reptile keeper, and we are blessed to have you share your stories with us. i am so incredibly sorry for your loss.

----------


## Alter-Echo

I'm so sorry... I am dreading the day I lose mine, they are both 5 and going strong, but still, I will cry too when their time comes.

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm so so sorry for the loss of your awesome dragon...it hurts so much to lose the most "personable" pets, as they are truly family...but our lives are SO much 
better for having shared it with them.  So don't say "never again"....there's just no getting thru life without losses...the older we get, the more obvious that is.
Hugs, Sauzo!   :Group Hug:   Rest in peace, Harley.

----------


## dakski

Suazo, you've had a tough couple of months brother! I am so sorry. My deepest condolences. 

I too have been the one crying at the vets office, for the same reason. Most recently with my Beardie George, who I had to put down because of pancreatitis. 

All you can do now is know you did the best for Harley during her life and that you made the best decision for her, a tough decision at that, when she needed you to. Remember the great times and all the joy you gave each other. 

She is at peace now and pain free. 

My thoughts are with you brother.

----------

_Dianne_ (10-21-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Im so sorry for your loss, Sauzo.  Its never easy to lose our beloved pets, especially when you have to make the decision for them.  I sympathize as I have also had to make that decision for my two cats (Freeway in 2013 and Patches in 2015).  It never gets easier, but they enrich our lives with the time they are with us.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.

----------


## Sunnieskys

I'm so sorry. I know how hard this is. Rip little Harley.

----------


## zina10

Oh no  :Sad:   :Tears: 

I just saw this..

I'm so sorry. I could tell from your posts that she was your Baby, your bud and a treasured part of the family. Beardies are so full of personality, its easy to get extremely attached to them. 

I've been through this. Words just never seem enough. I'm truly sorry.

----------


## Reinz

So sorry for your sad loss. My thoughts are with you.

----------


## Michelle-07

I'm really sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Harley.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sauzo, I am so sorry for your loss. And yes, I absolutely can imagine a grown man crying in a vets office, because I would be too. Pets are family, and loving your pet is admirable. Your tears are tears of love, and there's not a damn thing wrong with that. 

Try to keep your chin up in this difficult time. 
You're in my thoughts, and my best wishes are being sent your way.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-21-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

No!!!!!   :Tears:   Oh, Sauzo, I'm just seeing this and my heart is breaking.  I know how much you loved that sweet girl.   I am so, so very sorry.  It is so devastating.  

Maybe the "real" world doesn't appreciate the impact a precious creature like this can leave on a person.   But here - we know.  You are not alone in the pain you feel for the loss of this precious part of your life.

(((hugs)))

R.I.P. Sweet Harley

----------


## MAC1

Sorry for your loss, and your not alone.

----------


## CALM Pythons

Im sorry bro. I completely understand. I just listed my Critter Nation Cage for sale because my pet Rats are to Loving and Smart and when they get sick (cancer or Respiratory) it kills me putting them to sleep. I just CO2ed my 4 pet Rats and Im sick about it. They always came to the door of the cage when i came upstairs and wanted to ride around on our shoulders or in my Wifes Hoodie just peaking out cute as a Button.
Its funny you said personable animals because im having a hard time not thinking my Snakes are personable hahahahaha. I mean I know the science but I talk to them and sit on the bathroom floor while they swim until they come out and climb onto me to be put back in their enclosures... I think Ill always be a basket case about any pets i have. One thing i cant get over is how amazing our universes Creatures are.. I absolutely love them all...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (10-22-2018)

----------

